# Virtualmin + FreeBSD 11



## IT_Architect (Jan 21, 2017)

I've installed the Virtualmin package, but it does not show up in Webmin, neither in the server area, nor under unused modules.  Webmin works fine, and I've edited everything to make the services work properly.  What I want, however, is to finally have a web hosting control panel that would work with FreeBSD, and enable me to maintain it using pkg.  I've been pouring through the docs and web for a couple days and not found anything that addresses this issue.  It acts like it isn't even there, but it absolutely is, the virtual-server directory is there, and it is turned on in rc.conf, however, there also is no entry in rc.d.

Thanks!


----------



## rozll (Apr 20, 2018)

I had the same issue with FreeBSD 10.4. I found it's a permissions issue in Webmin. Go to Webmin->Webmin Users, click on your user and go to Available Webmin Modules. Check Virtualmin, save and refresh modules. 
You should see Virtualmin under servers and be able to start configuring it.  

Source: https://serverfault.com/questions/753086/all-webmin-users-created-are-root


----------

